# Driod 3 .



## dudulam (Sep 6, 2011)

First off, the Droid 3 is notably larger than its predecessor. It’s 3 mm wider, 7 mm taller, but almost 1 mm thinner. Those changes in outline are both to accommodate the 4” screen (as opposed to 3.7”) and likewise the additional keyboard row. Mass is up as well, from 169 to 184 grams. I won’t bore you with all the specifications that have changed, you can just check out the table below.Subjectively however, I was shocked at just how thin the Droid 3 feels in the hand in spite of the slide-out keyboard.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me be the first to say: WTF?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

copypasta


----------

